# Can you over Cook?



## swalker (Oct 7, 2007)

I read about people smoking meat and then running out of time and it not be at the right temperature...What if you left it on low and went to bed...? Can you actually over cook something like a 9lb pork shoulder...or roast that you were planning on pulling...Just wondering...I have not ever read a thread yet on one being over cooked...I don't think...

Seems like set it on low and go to bed is better than remove it and try again the next day...I don't know...

Thanks, Steve


----------



## wilson (Oct 7, 2007)

You said leaving it on low? What temps are your talking about?
I will admit to the following:
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I have gone to bed thinking my fire was under control only to wake up and find I had temp spikes that killed a perfectly good brisket
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. To say the least it was mummified. 
So to answer your question. Yes you can over cook a pork shoulder or butt, brisket, roast etc. 
It is possible to run the gamut and over cook or over smoke food leaving a perfectly good piece of meat totally dried out or burned.
In my process of learning over the years I have killed many a good piece of meat. My first attempt at ribs was soooo bad that they ended up resting in a shallow grave in my backyard.
It's  all part of the journey to great Barbeque and Smoked Meat.
Hope this helps.
Ron


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh yeah you can over cook meat in a smoker!

I got called away a few times for family emergencies only to come home to crispy critters! My first two smokes were that way!


----------



## richtee (Oct 8, 2007)

Honestly, I usually smoke to perhaps 130-140 range and pop my stuff wrapped into the oven. The family likes a lighter smoke, and I like setting the oven at 250 and having it shut itself off by either time or a temp probe  :{) Go ahead and plateau, Mr. Brisket...just go ahead and try it. Hehehehe...


----------



## swalker (Oct 9, 2007)

Fine........thanks Ron, you are going to make me stay up for the entire smoking process....LOL.....MY pork shoulder reached a plateau and set there...then after an hour or so started climbing...When it reached 205 I removed it and pulled....Man it turned out good...I let it cool and then put it in three freezer bags and am going to serve it this coming weekend....I sure didn't want to give up, go to sleep and then get up and find out it was over cooked...So I hung in there and after 10 hours or so of smoking, it was ready to pull...I sampled the meat with no sauce, etc and it was excellent...So am looking forward to warming and adding the finishing sauce for a treat....Some will go into a crock pot with barb a que sauce for sandwiches....
Thanks for the replies....So far so good!!!!!!!!   Steve


----------



## white cloud (Oct 9, 2007)

I once overcooked a huge pork butt three years ago, it was as hard as a rock, so I painted my address on it and to this day still sits out by the road at the end of the drive way the cyotes won't even touch it.


----------



## twistertail (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm still kinda new but have 4 shoulders now.  I have got up at about 1:00am and put it in and went back to sleep for about 2 hours then up for a spritz of juice then back to bed and up every hour for a spritz of juice.  After it gets to 145 or so I wrap it in foil then can get a good long nap in while it finishes cooking.  Make sure the water pan is full before any long naps.


----------

